# Dnp



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

Gents

ive got some dnp but can only do 7 day runs of this, in your opinion is it worth it?


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

If I take 400mg today and need it out of my system by the 18th what should I take per day?


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

jd said:


> If I take 400mg today and need it out of my system by the 18th what should I take per day?


 Want it out by 18th? Take 0mg a day.


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

Vinny said:


> Want it out by 18th? Take 0mg a day.


 Stupid drunk question I can't remember asking just ignore


----------



## TheDuke (Aug 4, 2019)

Dnp stays in your system for quite a while, not sure precisely how long but I remember still feeling the sides days after the last one take.

Why does it need to be out by 18th?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

DNP is horrible stuff not worth it. its hard to get the fat loss you're meant to because it just makes you binge. even if you have self control you'll lose it on dnp.


----------



## TheDuke (Aug 4, 2019)

drwae said:


> DNP is horrible stuff not worth it. its hard to get the fat loss you're meant to because it just makes you binge. even if you have self control you'll lose it on dnp.


 Not accurate. Like anything, if it's controlled and done with good understanding of DNP then there isn't anything that can match the fat loss. It never made me feel like binge eating, probably the opposite, it made me feel lethargic at high doses and I was forcing myself to eat to keep my energy levels up.

On a low dose I could be on it and not notice much of a difference other than the sweats.


----------

